# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  z3x-shell v4.4.1

## mohamed73

*Added*:
- Transfer cards support (transfer activations from old _Schlumberger_ to new _Top_)
- F.A.Q.
- Showing download limits (“Hardware wizard” -> “Show card info”)
- BAT-file with drivers installation
- Program link “Run shell without news showing” *Fixed*:
- Drivers auto install ater shell installing *Changed*:
- Small weight of News page Bug fix and code optimization based on yours bugreports. Thanks  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

